
Ask HN: When's the best stage to join a company? - alphagrep12345
We hear a lot about early employees at Google, Facebook who went on to become leaders at the firm, found their own startups, become VCs etc. What about 500th employee? 5000th employee? To optimize for growth, is there some heuristic to determine the best stage to join a company?
======
todipa
There are too many variables to say when exactly. It depends on how much
equity you get as an employee.

[https://www.realfinanceguy.com/home/2018/7/21/joining-a-
star...](https://www.realfinanceguy.com/home/2018/7/21/joining-a-startup-
after-series-a)

